# Football picks Premier League



## tommmm (Sep 27, 2022)

football prediction Fulham vs Newcastle says 58% value on the home win. To be sure, I say double chance 1X. There is still a decent value - around 10%.
football prediction AFC Bournemouth vs Brentford says 32% value on the home win of Bournemouth. I am going for that


----------

